# Help with stamp identification



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there! I have a piece of Palco stamped redwood. I have done research and think i know what i have on my hands but would like some help with identification. It was originally 6 ft long … 3/8"x9-14" but apparently someone didn't know what they had and cut it in half. So i have 3ft stamped and the other 3 ft is not stamped.

Its stamps include: 
CRA Certified
Certified KD
RIS
CLR HT


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

CRA - California Redwood Association.
KD- kiln dried
RIS - dunno
CLR HRT - clear heart


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

RIS = Redwood Inspection Service
http://www.redwoodinspection.com/services.html

probably to certify the wood was harvested, processed and graded correctly.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you, Very helpful!

What if I wanted to go about selling this, where would be the best place? I've been woodworking a few years but don't know much about wood that I can't get from my local Hardware store or out of my woods


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

since you are in Florida, I would start off with a free listing on CraigsList
and see if there is any interest.
not much you can do with 3/8" thick redwood as it is so soft compared to other woods.
if it was 1" or thicker, a sign shop that does sandblasted redwood signs might be interested.
you would probably get more money for it if you made a planter box, birdhouses, jewelry box out of it.
just to sell the wood "as is": E-Bay, Etsy, etc. and buyer pays packing and shipping.
you would list it as "Redwood Project Board or Wood".
it very well could be a leftover board from redwood house siding or privacy fence.
I just don't think it is as valuable as you think it is - sorry.

Edit: 3/8" thick redwood is readily available at most wood siding and fence companies.
like pine, cypress, cedar, etc.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the insight. I want to sell it and get what its worth - whatever that it. It's not about the $ for me, its a beautiful piece of wood and I want it to get into the hands of someone who will do something special with it. Valuable or not, it's not everyday you run into a piece of Redwood like this and after looking up all of those Certifications and what they mean, it appears to be somewhat hard to come by.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Somebody might want to cut it up for 
guitar or dulcimer tops. Ebay would be
the place to sell it for that. The growth
rings probably aren't close enough to be
ideal but some builders economize by using
found lumber in place of blanks sold as 
instrument grade.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Half of those certifications are Commifornia bs. They don't make a single piece that size worth anything extra.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

ok - understand.

Like Loren suggests. list it on E-Bay with as many "tag words" you can come up with.
like in the music industry for wood instruments, scroll saw intarsia art, etc.
you would need several good clear photos of the endgrain, side view of the thickness, width, etc.
take some alcohol or mineral spirits and wet a portion of the wood to photograph.

good luck !!


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Loren and John, Thank you. A lot of helpful information. That was exactly what I was looking for. I really appreciate it.

Gilley, not sure it's BS…. On ebay, 20 ft long, only one listed….for $7500…. no BS! Lol.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

When I saw $7500 for a single board I had to check that out. I looked up the auction on eBay.

Are you sure that's only one board? It looks like 776 linear feet of redwood-comprised of 7 boards at 20 feet in length, 6 boards at 18 feet in length, 33 boards at 16 feet in length. It looks like all boards are 3/8" thick and 9 1/4" wide-which seems kinda odd to me. Perhaps this is left over from a resaw operation?

The grain is tight and straight (at least what is pictured)-perhaps it's rift sawn or quarter sawn?

I wonder how one can determine if wood is "old-growth"?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

when I had my sign shop, I regularly purchased skids of vertical grain redwood boards 
that was normally 2×8"x12ft and laminated them into panels for signs. (so a 20 footer is not rare).
so I am thinking with Bill that those are just "skins" from a resaw factory.
on the redwood that I bought, there were all kinds of stamps on them which meant nothing 
to me (as the consumer). I guess like any commodity, it will have certain governmental regulations.
Redwood from California is very strictly regulated and monitored. this would be the need for the "RIS".
there is some interesting reading on the Pacific Lumber Company (PALCO).

"vertical grain" is used for sandblasted signs to have a more pronounced grain pattern.
in thin pieces such as 3/8", its use is pretty limited to either residential siding and picket fences
or smaller projects such as musical instruments or scroll intarsia art projects.
and from my experience, "old growth" has a tighter and straighter grain than "new-er growth".
776 linear feet is a LOT of lumber !!!


















.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Here in northern California it would be worth about $20.00 max.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the help. I'm not here to debate anything - as I obviously don't know enough to do so. I just needed some straight forward help. I'll keep looking.

John, beautiful signs. Also, St. Mary's in GA? It is a beautiful place too - drive through there from Jacksonville, a lot and I'm sure I've seen that Welcome to St. Mary's sign.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Bill, 
Yesterday I took the pieces to a place here in Jacksonville that I found, called Woodcrafters. They did some research for me and a couple of the men looked at it and said that it looks like what I have runs about $375 a ft. Be nice to get a clear answer but seems like my best bet may just be to hold on to it and appreciate it until I the good Lord helps me see what to do with it!  After all, it was my Grandfathers. A long with Purple and Yellow Heart. Some beautiful pieces but those two were much easier to identify and figure out!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope you get the price you want/deserve or (maybe better yet) make a lasting keepsake out of it that will remind you of your grandfather and brighten your day whenever you look at it.

I'm always amazed at the prices that rare and/or highly figured wood commands. There's a website called Northwest Timber where you can buy all sorts of figured lumber that is just incredible. I can't afford any of it but it's still fun to look.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Bill. It is what it is. It's fun to track down and brings fond memories of him. I have two pieces, one isn't stamped. I'm thinking of finding someone who makes small items, pens or something and having something made for each of his kids from it. But again, I'd like to have a journey, a story to go a long with it. 

And thank you for the info on Northwest Timber. I can't afford any of that either, but I'll be looking at it all day anyway


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome 2 LJ's RileysMom :<))


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Why thank you, GR8HUNTER. Nice truck!!!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

Riley, just an FYI:
the TOM foundation- a non profit woodworking organization helping people in my shop named Tom better their woodworking skills- is taking donations of lumber at this time.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

LOL Tom. My garage is quite the fire hazard. Seriously, Do you need anything specific?

The problem is I don't want to touch any of it until the inspiration hits just right! I have a few other pieces I'd like some help on. I'll post them in here later on and see if you all know what they are.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

RileysMom-I live in Redwood country in northern Ca. -are you sure the estimate you got is not $3.75/bf? That seems like a reasonable figure. (By my math, you have about 2.5 bd. ft. or $9.38 worth of redwood-- certainly not $938.00).

Maybe I'm jaded from living around redwood all my life, but I can't see your two pieces as particularly precious. (You do know that you're looking at second-growth grade "B" redwood-- a couple of grades below "clear heart," right?)

If you can really get the price you mention, I'd be happy to ship you more of the same-- maybe we can trade for some Cuban Mahogany or whatever is available in your area???


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Jerry. I actually only a fraction know of what I am looking at - that's why I started this forum!  But I do know if you look at the picture, you see CLR HT and if you go to the RIS website…that conflicts with the B rating from what I can tell. Maybe not. Like I said, I'm learning so no, I don't know much but I am positive the estimate was $375. Apparently in my neck of the woods, folks think its awesome….With that said, I have not tried to sell it because I do need to know its worth before I do. I've contacted the Parks website for CA. They have a large educational section of their website. Maybe someone will be able to give me a definitive


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> if you look at the picture, you see CLR HT- RileysMom


I am looking at the picture-- and I see "B". I don't see CLR HT. Not trying to pick a fight with you, but I just don't see the value. That stuff would be one step away from the firewood pile here-so, really, if you can get that price, I can ship plenty more!!


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

You're going to need to take a better look. The top set of stamps….at the bottom right of the "B", you see the letters CLR HT…I may not know much about the wood, but I can see . The(plus I see it every single day.) They are both there…. maybe its not worth much - again, the value doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. I'm asking so that when I do sell it, I'm not short changing anyone and I'm not getting short changed, myself. I didn't open this question for questioning of what I'd been told. I opened it in hopes, someone could provide some real facts about the wood itself. It's more of an interest for me than anything. Some gals research Louis Vuitton and Diamonds and I research wood, resin and cars… You do however have my word, that when I do get some concrete answers, I'll surely keep you all posted!


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

RM - yes, when I transferred to NSB Kings Bay in 1980, I opened a custom wood sign shop (Kings Bay Signs)
in St. Marys. that was when the "boom" started with all the military growth and I was the only 
sign shop in Camden County. 95% of my work was redwood signs. either sandblasted, routed,
or carved. over 20 years, I processed literally thousands of feet of vertical grain redwood into nice signs.
I covered all of St. Marys, Kingsland, the Navy Base, several parts of Jacksonville, Fort Blanding, etc.
I am nowhere near an expert on the grades of redwood, just what I used in my business.
the next time you get a price quote, try to get something in writing as well as a business card
from the company…... I for one would like to visit them !! the price you were quoted is way, way, way
out of line for the type of wood you have…... I would suggest you return to the same store and get
a second opinion & quote - as well as their business card just to clarify you were given the correct information.
(try to get something in writing - even if it is scribbled on a napkin or the back of a business card).

I hope that you have a successful journey finding out what wood you have and its true value.
the personal value and history you have with it is priceless - you can't put a price on that.

.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I concede-your eyes are better than mine! I did not see that CLR HT buried underneath the other grade stamps. Looks like that piece was re-graded after the initial CLR HT grade & the second, stand-alone "B" grade was added for clarification (Is there some sapwood (light colored) or some small knots? Those would affect the grade). I think the "B" grade overrides the previous stamp.

For comparison's sake, I just called my local retail lumber yard and got a quote on clear heart redwood at $8.74/bd.ft. -which would make your 2.5 bd. ft. worth $21.85 at retail-if it were valued as CLR HT.

I look forward to hearing what value you are able to get out of those.


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

john, your craftsmanship is amazing. I will look you up next time i am close! All- thanks for understanding my quest. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The Pacific Lumber company apparently is now the Humboldt Redwood Co and appears to still be in operation.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Humboldt%20Redwood%20Co&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1&npsic=0&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=40478770,-124102277,538&tbm=lcl&rldimm=18300271726328952631&ved=0ahUKEwiLoZ_0_6TZAhVP1mMKHQ8FB7sQvS4IVzAC&rldoc=1&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2#rlfi=hd:;si:5547056511063921190;mv:!1m3!1d19493565.720493022!2d-132.23299161249997!3d35.83547004706311!3m2!1i571!2i565!4f13.1

Perhaps a phone call you yield some useful information.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> LOL Tom. My garage is quite the fire hazard. Seriously, Do you need anything specific?
> 
> The problem is I don t want to touch any of it until the inspiration hits just right! I have a few other pieces I d like some help on. I ll post them in here later on and see if you all know what they are.
> 
> - RileysMom


thanks for the offer, but we are good here. 
i think 
RIS= Redwood Inspection Service.
http://www.redwoodinspection.com

HT= heat treated- i think theres wood that are kiln dried then heat treated to kill bugs?

CLR= Clear- no defects


----------



## RileysMom (Feb 12, 2018)

AlaskaGuy, thanks! I sent them an email. If I don't hear back, I will call. Appreciate everyones help, really, I do!


----------



## cloudbase17 (Feb 7, 2018)

I understand the urge to believe you've got some kind of barn-find gold mine, same thing as makes us want to watch Antiques Roadshow and American Pickers and that sort of thing. But you really should listen to what the folks here are telling you, if for nothing else than to save yourself some embarrassment out there in the real world beyond internet-land.

I'm going to guess that Ebay listing got your hopes up, because your "Woodcrafters" quote is, conveniently, $7500 (the price of the listing) divided by 20 (the amount of feet long you thought that was the "single piece" listed), $375 a linear foot. But you need to look at that listing a little closer in order to understand why it's a $7500 listing. You ignored Bill_Steele's comment that described it precisely, so here's a better illustration for you.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

That Ebay listing is also for old growth VG. Your boards are second-growth (and maybe not VG-can't be sure from the pic), so much lower in value.


----------



## Murkabilly (8 mo ago)

LOL
I think I speak for, well, myself and maybe a coupla others here, when I say, we must know the resolution and ultimate destination for the infamous grade B clear heart! I truly wonder where it might have gone and what magical adventures the glorified campfire ingredient has experienced!!

Now that the snark that accumulated while reading this saga is out of my system, I need to ask about my piece of clear. I blame Google for leading me here!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> RileysMom-I live in Redwood country in northern Ca. -are you sure the estimate you got is not $3.75/bf? That seems like a reasonable figure. (By my math, you have about 2.5 bd. ft. or $9.38 worth of redwood-- certainly not $938.00).
> 
> Maybe I m jaded from living around redwood all my life, but I can t see your two pieces as particularly precious. (You do know that you re looking at second-growth grade "B" redwood-- a couple of grades below "clear heart," right?)
> 
> ...


im reading this thread and im certainly entertained -lol. it's fickin redwood not gold! 20 bucks is about what it's worth,your not rich !!!!! wow !


----------

